# Shop made KDK holder for 1" tools



## OldMachinist (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a bunch of 1" shank tools and inserts that I wanted to use on my 16" South Bend lathe so I made this holder from some 4140 drop from a old Boeing job. This fall when I fire up the wood furnace it will get heat treated.


----------



## joe_m (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks pretty cool. How long did it take to mill that out?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jul 9, 2012)

It took a 1 to 1 1/2 hours yesterday and another 1/2 hour this morning to drill/tap and deburr.


----------

